# remote code to make TV Input control receiver?



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

I no longer use multiple inputs on my TV. So I don't need the TV Input button to change inputs on my TV. Is there a remote code to make that button change the TV Input on my Sony receiver?

There is a "next input" function on my receiver, cause I have a remote that has that button. But there doesn't seem to be a way to get the DirecTV remote to emit it. And there's no learning function, right?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

flipptyfloppity said:


> I no longer use multiple inputs on my TV. So I don't need the TV Input button to change inputs on my TV. Is there a remote code to make that button change the TV Input on my Sony receiver?
> 
> There is a "next input" function on my receiver, cause I have a remote that has that button. But there doesn't seem to be a way to get the DirecTV remote to emit it. And there's no learning function, right?


Don't know if this helps but this is from the RC64 manual.

SETTING UP THE TV INPUT KEY
Once you have setup the DIRECTV® Remote control for
your TV, you can activate the TV INPUT key so you can
change the "source"-the piece of equipment whose signal
is displayed on your TV:
1. Slide the MODE switch to the TV position.
2. Press and hold the MUTE and SELECT keys until the
green light under the TV position flashes twice, then
release both keys.
3. Using the number keys enter 9-6-0. (The green light
under the TV position flashes twice.)
You now can change the input for your TV.
Deactivating the TV Input Select Key
If you want to deactivate the TV INPUT key, repeat steps 1
through 3 from the previous section; the green light will
blink 4 times. Pressing the TV INPUT key will now do
nothing.

BTW, you can the the remote manual from directv.com

Mike


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

No, the tv input button can only be set up to change the input on the tv. Not an av receiver.


----------



## John Nadeau (Sep 6, 2007)

TigersFanJJ said:


> No, the tv input button can only be set up to change the input on the tv. Not an av receiver.


That's my understanding too.

However, slide your mode switch to control your receiver (av1 or av2) then start hitting your number keys one-at-a-time. Don't expect #1 to be "input #1" though. On my Sony receiver, #7 may have been DVD input, #3 may have been "input #1", etc.

Also, try each of the different receiver remote codes, then try your number keys again. You might find something that makes sense.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

this may sound odd, but doesn't the tv stay on the last input when power on/off? I've never had to change this on the D* remote. maybe I should have


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

John Nadeau said:


> That's my understanding too.
> 
> However, slide your mode switch to control your receiver (av1 or av2) then start hitting your number keys one-at-a-time. Don't expect #1 to be "input #1" though. On my Sony receiver, #7 may have been DVD input, #3 may have been "input #1", etc.
> 
> Also, try each of the different receiver remote codes, then try your number keys again. You might find something that makes sense.


That would be plenty good enough. I just tried it and it isn't working, but I'll try some more of the receiver codes after the hockey game ends.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> this may sound odd, but doesn't the tv stay on the last input when power on/off? I've never had to change this on the D* remote. maybe I should have


Most sets do. I have come across a few in the past that will come up on channel 2 or 3 even if the tv was on input 1 when it was shut off. It's been so long since I have seen that issue that I can't remember what brand it was.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> this may sound odd, but doesn't the tv stay on the last input when power on/off? I've never had to change this on the D* remote. maybe I should have


Yes it does. That's why I'm not interested in using this as a TV input button anymore. I want it as a receiver input button. This is because I may turn on my TV and find I was using my PS3 last (HDMI3) and I need to switch back to HDMI1. I don't at this time have a dedicated universal remote (that won't last for long), so I'd like to have a way to get back to HDMI1 without having to pick up another remote.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

ah, got it. sorry about that


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Just another reason to love programable remotes.. Turn on all devices and properly set them with one button.. great WAF


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

I tried all the codes. Some down in the number area do set inputs, but none select HDMI1. I saw multi-in, CD, BD and MD. But no HDMI.

Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Just another reason to love programable remotes.. Turn on all devices and properly set them with one button.. *great WAF *


That's the number one feature....

Without it I get nothin'. :grin:

Mike


----------

